# Other breeds!



## ama0722

Okay, I have been talking to too many dog people lately and everyone has their breed favorites. Obviously, here it Havs! But if you were to have another breed or already do, what are your other favorite breeds and why?

Amanda


----------



## Alexa

I'd definitely stay with the non-shedding breeds...If anything I'd like to supersize Marley at times, so maybe a Tibetan Terrier???


----------



## ama0722

I just love most dogs so this one is hard for me. If I didn't work and lived on a lot of land, I would love a BC  They are so intelligent and amaze me every chance I have to work with one. But then again I better go do that marathon with some of the others first!


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ I don't know a whole lot about other breeds but, I can say that our Sheltie was the best dog we'd ever had <BH> (before havanese )


----------



## Leeann

For me I think it would be an Australian Shepherd, I just love them.


----------



## mckennasedona

I'd like one of each breed that is 20 lbs or under, please!!! We prefer smaller dogs because we like to have our dogs on our laps, and we like to travel with our dogs. If, however, I had a lot of acreage and a large home, and I didn't care about shedding, I'd have a Bernese Mountain Dog, because they are beautiful, and you can bet I'd have that little Portuguese Water Dog (assuming my new, big house on acreage included a lake or ocean nearby. ...) 
I like Miniature Poodles and Dachshunds and Silky Terriers (all of which I've had or known someone who has had). My FIL has two of the cutest, friendliest, Yorkies you'd ever want to meet. They are very un-Yorkie like. 
Chinese Cresteds are quirky looking and cute and even I could keep one groomed so I'd take one of those. Then again, I'd take any small mutt that caught my eye and had a great personality. When it comes to dogs, I hold no prejudice. Okay, maybe a little. I don't think I'd ever have a pit bull or pit bull mix, no matter how cute.


----------



## whitBmom

Let's see. I have always LOVED BC's. I had a BC mix growing up - I know better now  But the ones that always attracted me are the Dobes!! Gorgeous and stunning, but I know with children I probably could not have one.  Oh and both hubby I LOVE Huskies too. But we know, for breeds like that exercise is essential and I know that in our current situation that would not be possible, the poor dog would have too much pent up energy.


----------



## ama0722

Susan- I am like you! I just want to steal my friend's dogs! Excepted the Chinese crested- I met a non shaved one- ewww!

Leeann-That is the breed my agility instructor has and hers are pretty awesome. I have just known people who have very aggressive ones.


----------



## Leeann

Yes Amanda my MIL has an aggressive one, I will not bring my boys over to her house. But this poor guy is the Alpha of the house, no discipline and really no yard to get out and run in so I contributed his behavior to the owners. 

My mom had one and my sister has 2, all three are wonderful loving dogs. Very smart but they do need exercise. This breed needs a job to be happy. Riley also has one in our agility class, Deja Blue, she is a sweetheart.


----------



## HayCarambaMama

I love beagles! (had one growing up)
I also love Coton de Tulears (also non-shedding -- our second choice if we couldn't snag Havanese!! LOL)


----------



## ama0722

Leeann,
My sister in law has one that is aggressive especially with toys, food, etc. She is a true herding dog though and will circle horses, cars, etc. She has to be very careful with her as it scares the heck out of people to have a herding dog but she trains quarter horses with her so she definitely has a job!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Wow Amanda that can be scary, my MIL is just very aggresive towards other dogs. My sister has owned this breed for years and has yet to have an aggresive one so I was shocked when my MIL's went to attack Riley.


----------



## Havtahava

I couldn't even tell you how many different breeds I'd love to have. Each one is unique and has special traits that I find endearing. It's a good thing I don't have a hoarding personality.

In no particular order of preference, just alphabetical:
Afghan - so graceful and had one as a child.
Akita - had one as an adult and loved her to pieces (hated all that shedding though)
Beagle - active, fun, busy - look like the perpetual puppy (DH grew up with one)
Bearded Collie - although I don't know much about them
Bernese Mountain Dog - (same as Bearded Collie)
Dogue de Bordeaux - but you can't have any other dogs with one of these (dog aggressive, but people lovers)
Great Dane - except I don't want the slobber
Komondor!
Maltese - probably the only other small dog I'd want
Mastiff
Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen aka the PBGV
And while I was typing this, I forgot one or two, but that's good enough for now. 

The Dogue de Bordeaux are so ugly, but they are the sweetest dogs to strangers that I've ever met. Unfortunately, they can't be trusted with any other dogs.
















However, I'm pretty sold on my Havs. I love these little guys and as much as I love other breeds, none of them top the Havanese.


----------



## Julie

Amanda,
The hairy chinese crested's are called powder puffs.They are born that way and so is the hairless(not shaved).They can both be born in the same litter.

I love the chinese cresteds and the weiner dogs.I'd love to try a welch corgi,a PBGV,and a dandie dinmont terrier.

I hope I live long enough to explore them all!

My all time favorite breeds are bassett hounds and shelties. The bassetts are just so cool. I have had 2 at different times. They have their bad traits though too. Shelties are just beautiful to watch them move.They are very intelligent and swift/easy learners. I think the only negative besides shedding(our first did not,but Vinnie is making up for it)is the barking.They just want to protect and herd more then anything. Both of mine have had the sweetest temperaments---Vinnie even more so.Gotta love a buddy who looks at you with those adoring sweet eyes. Havs? Well I love them too!


----------



## Julie

That's funny Kimberly---we were both posting at the same time and both have a PBGV on our list!


----------



## Laurief

My favorites have always been the Cocker Spaniel. I just love the eyes. Of course it may just be because my Grammie had them, and I always remember how sweet they were, and they always hung out under her kitchen table and us kids would sit with them. My Grammie passed away when I was 5 so I have very few memories, but that is one that really stands out. 
So if I had not fallin in love with Havs, I think I would have had a Cocker.
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

I've had German Shepherds, a Lab, a dobe, and various mutts. I really miss my GSD's and will have another when the kids are a little older (I think). 

I have always wanted a Irish Wolfhound. I have known 2, they are such gentle giants.


----------



## Lo01

Amanda, great question. I think if we ever thought of getting another breed other than a Havanese, we would consider (given our active lifestyle) a Golden Retriever -- a bonus being a companion dog for long training runs and bike rides. I think I've read somewhere in the past that Havs are like miniature Goldens in terms of temperament. Unfortunately, they can't travel as easily as our little Hank. 

*'Lo*


----------



## Diana

There are so many that I love for many reasons. I always loved Cavalier King Charles spaniels, the ones I knew were so sweet. My DH wanted a Bernese Mountain dog but they are way too big for us right now. Love them though.
We almost were going to adopt a golden, but my kids didn't like my friends chocolate lab jumping on them so I knew a golden would be too much dog right now also. They are super dogs too!
Also, my brother has a pug who we all adore, I would get one of those but my Dh can't stand the noises they make! I think they are soo cute
All said, I am totally sure that Teddy is the perfect dog for us! He fits right in!:biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco

Fun thread Amanda!

I had border collies and Irish setters growing up, they are amazing but the BCs are completely OCD and need constant work to do or they go crazy. Fortunately, I grew up on a sheep farm, so there was always herding to be done. And they are incredibly eager to please, unless you happen to not be their master, in which case they will completely ignore you :biggrin1:

If I didn't love Havanese so much, and I had all the room in the world (no urban constraints) I would have:

1) Saluki- they make the best running partners and I would love to have a running companion who was on my schedule and never complained 

2) Bichon Frisee- they are so sweet and loving, but the grooming looks like a P.I.A.

3) Petit Brussels Griffon- My husband thinks they are so ugly that they are cute and this would be his choice


----------



## whitBmom

You know which other dog I love the "look" of is the Borzoi. I haven't researched the breed or temperment but they are lovely.


----------



## ama0722

I try to remember with certain breeds what clean up duty would be like!

Okay I have to ask does anyone know anyone with a papillon. I know they are very smart. I think they are cute but my husband thinks they are hideous. He likes his furry little lap dogs.

Kimberly, if you want a maltese, I will ship you one for a few weeks. Mine was driving me crazy this morning!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Cool thread Amanda!!! 

Ahh, so many breeds so little time..... While I love pretty much all dogs, for me it's Standards and Havanese all the way. I don't think I am even going to explores other breeds in the future. If I had a reall large property and money was no object, I would love a small Havanese female, a little dainty girl, either chocolate or black irishe pied or a goregous red. She would of course come from one of our wonderful breeders. :biggrin1:. Oh and I would also have one more standard poodle. He or she would come from Graphic Poodles, cause her silvers are out of this world!!! Ok, coming back to earth now.


----------



## Callalilly

Nice idea Amanda! 

I love dogs and have had many different breeds. The two that stand out the most and the two breeds I'd have again in a heartbeat are Tibetan Terrier and Maltese. Other than that, while I love different breeds, I couldn't imagine having one in my home as a pet. 

My Schipperke was an awesome little dog but I don't think I could have another one because boy she had LOTS of energy! 

I have to say the Havanese is the best breed! That's why I'm thinking of getting a second job so I can feed my ever increasing MHS symptoms.


----------



## ama0722

Julia,
I came very close to keeping a standard poodle. My old groomer is a breeder and she had a male that finished early and had way too much energy she asked me to take. I came very close! 

Amanda


----------



## Missy

I love the looks of so many dogs-- I saw this dog at my groomers that looked like a huge furry Cash with long legs-- I think she said it was a black Russian Terrier-- it was stunning and very gentle-- I also love the sleekness of greyhounds and whippets. alas I am allergic to all but the havs-- good think I am so in love.


----------



## pjewel

I love the papillon. There is a woman who has one locally. It was very sweet when she introduced me to it. My nephew has two Tibetan Spaniels and they're adorable, little and very sweet. And I have a friend who has a Lowchen -- beautiful and a doll.


----------



## irnfit

I was originally looking for a Papillon, until I came across Havs. So, Paps would be on my list. 

I also love the Tibetan Terrier and Shiba Inu. The Shiba Inu looks like a little bear when they are pups - so cute. But they shed.


----------



## dboudreau

I have a friend that breeds Papillons. I love her dogs so does Sam. She and her male scored "99", "98" and "100" (perfect score) in their first three Rally O trials. He is one smart little dog. Beat the pants off Sam & I.


----------



## Ag316

Hi! We're new here, but we have a 1 1/2 year old havanese named Bella and 2 bearded collies, Julius and Willow. Beardies are also great! We've had beardies throughout our lives we totally are in love with our havanese now and hope to always have. 








hope this works
-Lily


----------



## ama0722

Welcome and very cute family! I saw a brown beardie girl at a trial and fell in love with her a few years back-she was a crazy brown girl. They look like big Havs!

Amanda


----------



## Ag316

Thanks! Lily is actually my daughter - she did the last post for me. ( I'm not very good on the computer.) That's why we got the Havanese, we thought they looked like little Beardies!

Ag


----------



## mellowbo

I just love all dogs but I'm not sure I could deal with one that slobbered all the time.....
Carole


----------



## irnfit

Lily, welcome
Your family is beautiful - 2 legged and the furry ones. I love beardies, too!


----------



## ChristineL

I am obsessed with pugs. I think they're the funniest looking dogs ever and make such ridiculous noises. I also love Boston terriers for the same reason.


----------



## whitBmom

The family pic is lovely. Beautiful children, the human and furry kind  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sissygirl

Kimberly,

My daughter has two beagles and they are like wild heathens. I know it is her fault - she does not discipline. She keeps them in the house and they will climb on the back of the sofa and wait til the other one comes around and jump off onto the other one.

Really - they are cute as they can be. They are very noisy and vocal. They bark alot and have a whiny cry.

I would love to have Amanda's Belle - she is just so cute.

We have had golden retrievers and they are just the sweetest. I loved them so much. They both have died.

Here is a pic of Sandy.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Lilly. 

What a beautiful family you've got - canine and human.  I just love Beardies, they remind me of giant Havs.


----------



## Julie

Amanda,I had forgotten about the pappy's......My husband loves them! I think they are adorable too,and a breed I researched quite abit along with havs,poms,chinese cresteds,etc.The reason we didn't get one was because of Robbie.We felt they would be very fragile and not good with him.I see them do agility on tv and they do extremely well.
At my husbands work a lady got one and she loves her.....she thinks hers is just fabulous!She is older though with no children home.


----------



## Jane

Welcome, Lily! Your beardies and your Hav just look GREAT together! 

What a fun thread! Other breeds I like (the looks of) are:

Norfolk terriers
Bearded Collies
Tibetan Terriers
Old English Sheepdogs
Pulis (but I'd want to keep it brushed, not corded)
Samoyeds
PBGVs
Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers
Vizslas 

...not in any particular order.

But I think I will stay with Havanese forever!


----------



## marjrc

I see many of us here can't pick just ONE!! Fun thread. 

Okay, if I am allowed to fantasize and money, space, land size, city bylaws, kids, hubby, my health and strength, slobbering, shedding and dog size are NOT factors, then these are my faves, other than the Hav. :biggrin1:
But of course..... I am dreaming. ound:

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Papillon
Great Dane - #1 fave
Love the Irish Wolfhound too, Debbie. Would have one in a flash.
Doberman - a beautifully, sleek beast
Polish Lowland Sheepdog
Bearded Collie - *HI and Welcome AG!!! Beautiful picture! *
Tibetan Terrier - which I would have gotten if I thought I could physically handle a bigger dog. LOVE their flat feet!
Afghan

There are probably more, but too tired to think of them now.


----------



## Thumper

Gosh, alot of us like the Tibetian Terriers! I'd love one too. Or a maltese, I've always loved them..

My DH wants a Puli.He thinks it would be really cool to have a bigger version of Gucci and he would be in heaven if I corded a Puli, since I won't let Gucci cord. lol

Kara


----------



## Judy A

My havanese are the first pure breed dogs I've ever owned. I've been a "mutt" owner all my life. We had two great dogs when I was a kid. The first was a Beagledore...a cross between a beagle and a lab. Butch was the best pet...he was the size of a small lab, but looked like a beagle in markings. Max was a border collie mix...the smartest dog we ever had! He was really beautiful.

My Kai is mostly black lab and she is a great dog for the most part and smart too.

So, if I had to pick another pure breed dog I'd be hard pressed to pick! I've always thought a BC would be wonderful and there is a Mounain Dog..is it Bernese or something like that, I've always thought they are just beautiful. I'm sure there are others, but, bottom line is, I don't want any more hair all over my house and I don't want to go on marathon walks anymore!! So, my little Havanese a just perfect!


----------



## Rita

Before I was turned on to the Havanese, I was looking at the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. But their health problems turned me off. Especially when their forum noted that a large percentage of owners had health insurance because of the problems. UGH. I couldn't deal with that. They are working on bettering the breed though by telling breeders not to breed any dog under 5 years old.

I also wanted a Clumber Spaniel. http://www.akc.org/breeds/clumber_spaniel/index.cfm They seem like such a great dog but when I read that they shed so much that you find hair all over your kitchen counter . UGH. That turned me off.


----------



## Gableshavs

I love the Bull Mastiff. These giant lovable dogs are just too cute, and they are not high energy. We looked at some puppies and I took my Hav, Mari, this puppy dropped his toy at her feet, it was the sweetest thing. If we only had more property, I'd add one to my family. 
Paula


----------



## Osita

Hi! I'm new here at this forum and I wish I knew how to post pics, but I'll try and learn how soon. I got my first Hav in November (Osita) and she's 5 months old, and I just ADORE the breed! This is actually my first toy dog, so I feel like I have a baby again! I've always had the big snow-type dogs (even though I live down in Miami, Fl) & of course I've kept them indoors in a/c. I've had :
Norweigian Elkhounds(2)
Samoyeds (2)
Keeshonds (1)
and now have a wonderful and beautiful 4 year-old male American Eskimo. They have all been wonderful breeds, sooo gentle and kind, not only beautiful on the outside but on the inside too. Great with children, great watchdogs (even though they might just make friends with the intruder, I often thought). But they sounded menacing anyway. The only down-side, as you can guess, is the shedding! But the hair kind of floats so it's easy to pick up, not like short-hair dogs that seem to "stick" in fabric. And they shed badly only twice a year, the rest of the time it's manageable.
Of course, I'm loving the fact that the Hav's don't shed! Less hair to pick up!
This is a great forum, I've been lurking for a few days and learning so much!


----------



## dboudreau

A few more that I would like:

The Portuguese Water Dog and the Lowchen, but I don't like their show clips 
Otterhounds looks like a neat dog
Spinone Italiano - read an article about a photographer that used one to find birds to photograph. Sounds like a fun loving dog.

My daughter wants a poodle, so when she is old enough to do the grooming we will probably have one.

So many to choose from.


----------



## casperkeep

Where do I begin....first I will start off with the dogs that I have had in the past..
toy poodle
sheltie
yellow lab
sheep dog
huskie
mutt when we lived in Turkey
Other breeds that we would love to have are..
papillion
standard poodle
long haired chihuahua
powder puff
bolognese
maltese
domerman
min-pin
cavalier king charles spaniel
weimeweiner..spelling is wrong i am sure
boston terrier
pug
great dane
french bulldog
border collie
Irish setter
goldon retriever
o.k. the list could go on....really I Love All Dogs!!!


----------



## Leslie

I know how crazy you all are for puppies, so I thought you'd like to see what arrived in my email this morning. It is my DH's aunt's brand new litter of Shelties.


----------



## ama0722

Leslie awwww! I like the bi-color? Is that what they call the black and white? I always thought those were striking!

The breed my husband wanted, we even went to a breeder's house before we picked out Belle.... Newfies. I do have to say they are adorable puppies (second to Bernese- I have to say I think they are the cutest puppies ever)










And one more breed I forgot that a friend has that is really a great dog- very active though! I would have taken her dog if given a chance... Irish Water Spaniel


----------



## Jane

I was considering a Tibetan Terrier when I read that they can use their paws like hands - and they mentioned that it was not unheard of to have a TT open jars! I thought.....hmmmm, coming home to my dog eating from a jar of pickles is not something I want to see! :suspicious:


----------



## mckennasedona

Leslie, what cute puppies.
Amanda, I like that water spaniel
I agree with whomever said that they don't care for the Portuguese Water Dog's show cut. I don't either. I wouldn't shave my dogs backside. I'd leave her as she is supposed to be. I don't care for show clips on poodles either.


----------



## Jane

Thumperlove said:


> My DH wants a Puli.He thinks it would be really cool to have a bigger version of Gucci and he would be in heaven if I corded a Puli, since I won't let Gucci cord. lol
> Kara


My friend (who has a Hav from the same breeder as mine) used to have Pulis before and she always kept them brushed. But, she said grooming them was a "constant work in progress".....they never got to the point where they were completely mat free. She just kept working around the dog, over and over again...:biggrin1: Apparently they are herding dogs. When she saw the way the Havanese move, it reminded her of her Pulis.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ I wrote back and asked if they were all spoken for or if there was one who would like to come live in SoCal :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Maybe 2 of them should come to so cal! I wouldn't need the Hav Health thread running a sheltie in agility!

Leslie- I think your grandfurkid would love a sheltie to chase her in the backyard though!

Amanda


----------



## suzyfrtz

Golden Retrievers are DH and my long-time favorite breed (but oh do we love Havs now.) Some Goldens, especially show dogs, are now bred to be light, almost white in coloring, and we believe that has bred some of the "dignity" out of them - they seem to be more hyper and their muzzle more pointed. The old-fashioned dark almost red Golden has the most staid personality and more muscular build with blunted, Lab-like muzzles.

Eager to please, always obedient, could be reserved yet loving and wonderful with the kids; always ready for a romp in the woods and fields. But alas, they are Big! And they shed buckets. 

As far as loving hearts go, our little Cazzie's heart is as full of love as our Goldens' were.


----------



## whitBmom

I have continued to think about other breeds I like and a Lowchen is another. It honestly was toss up between the Havanese and the Lowchen, but I loved the trainability of the havanese! 
I agree with so many of you that Goldens are wonderful dogs too. My husband loves them too and is so impressed by their temperment.

Oh and I just checked out the Tibetan Terrier and they are beautiful dogs too!!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Golden Retriever -- a bonus being a companion dog for long training runs and bike rides. I think I've read somewhere in the past that Havs are like miniature Goldens in terms of temperament. Unfortunately, they can't travel as easily as our little Hank. 

Our little Cazzie is much harder to train than our Goldens were. For example, when we call him to "come," he might come or he might not come. Reminds me of our doxies in that respect. (Although I'm sure many Havs are better trained than Caz is.) Say "Come" to a Golden, and he is right there, at your service,"What do you need, can I be of assistance, I love you, please tell me what you would like me to do, pet me, scratch me, I'm waiting, I'm waiting..." 

The traveling part is why we switched to the smaller breed. Hard to sneak the GR's into motels!

Suzy
We loved our Goldens! Bear, Ginger, Beau and Boomer! All playing in the Happy Hunting Ground now. 

.


----------



## ama0722

Suzy,
I was raised with Goldens. My parents bought Goldens from the same guy who used them for bird hunting. I went to my first dog show and I went to watch the goldens. I swore it was a different breed!!! 

Now as an adult, I hate when the Goldens are up against me in the obedience ring as they are little robots- but I try to remind myself how often the have to vacuum and how many pairs of shoes that dog has probably ate

Amanda


----------



## Lola

I would like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, French Bull Dog or a Brussels Griffon.


----------



## Havtahava

AKC just announced that the Bulldog is officially back in the top 10 dogs in popularity right now. They haven't been top ten of the popularity list since 1935. The Labrador Retriever retains the title of "Top Dog"- a position it has now held for 17 consecutive years.

Having said that, only one person picked a Lab, and no one picked a Bulldog.

Just for trivia's sake, I'll quote the top ten and their stats from the article:

BREED - Ranking by the following years: 2007, 2006, 2002, 1997 
Retrievers (Labrador) 1 1 1 1 
Yorkshire Terriers 2 2 6 9 
German Shepherd Dogs 3 3 3 3 
Retrievers (Golden) 4 4 2 4 
Beagles 5 5 4 6 
Boxers 6 7 7 13 
Dachshunds 7 6 5 7 
Poodles 8 8 8 5 
ShihTzu 9 9 10 11 
Bulldogs 10 12 18 26 ​
It is interesting how German Shepherds have maintained their position (as well as the Goldens, for the most part) for so long and how the Yorkies have climbed to the top.

The Havanese are climbing way too frighteningly fast (already #37), so you guys need to quit boasting about your dogs! 

Here are the stats.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly, after you told us about how they can't reproduced on their own, we all think of them differently!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! I admit, even when I read the AKC article, that still comes to mind.


----------



## JanB

It would be a Sheltie for me, best dog I ever owned. I loved my Sophie so, so much. She was so incredibly intelligent and loved to please, obedient and very easily trained. She loved everyone and everyone loved her. She was a tiny 20# when younger, around 16# in her later years. She wasn't even a terrible shedder, she left puffballs of hair easily cleaned up/

The only reason we didn't get another Sheltie was because we couldn't bear comparisons, none could have ever measured up.

I love my friend's Golden's personality, but oh, the hair...and the doggie smell...and so BIG


----------



## JanB

ama0722 said:


> Okay I have to ask does anyone know anyone with a papillon. I know they are very smart. I think they are cute but my husband thinks they are hideous. !
> 
> Amanda


I used to think the same as your DH but there is a breeder with one in our puppy class and she is adorable, so cute with a beautiful coat! I've changed my mind....


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Someday I would love to have a Chinese Crested. Yes, a naked one! Ha! (as long as it doesnt have all the spots on it's skin, I like the ones that are a bit more solid colored.) I think they look like mini ponies~ so ugly they are cute.
My daughter and I always joke about someday getting a long haired Chihuahua and naming it "Taco Bella"...hee hee!
But for now, we are perfectly content with our Havanese. We couldn't ask for a better dog!


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ I asked Kelly about the Pap her friend owns. Her reply was, "Mochie (the Pap) makes Belle look lethargic." ound: She said his energy level is "through the roof"!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie,
yeah, might not be a good mix... Belle is not okay with another dog circling her! Our neighbor has been locking her bulldog outside the last 2 nights and Belle isn't okay with that either and the dog door has been shut down!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

The same AKC faavorite dog poll has the Hav as #3 favorite for New Yorkers. The also said that since they were registered with AKC, their popularity has grown over 900%.


----------



## Havtahava

MopTop Havanese said:


> Someday I would love to have a Chinese Crested. Yes, a naked one! Ha!


Katie, do you remember that woman at the Woodland show that was sitting next to you with her Crested? (I think that was two years ago now.) Ever since I saw her grooming the skin, I can't help but think of the naked Cresteds with that picture in my head. {{shudder}} Oh, why do those weird things stick out in my mind??? Kinda how Amanda always thinks of Bulldogs not being able to conceive naturally. LOL!


----------



## mckennasedona

> her grooming the skin


What do they have to do to groom the skin other than perhaps some sun screen if they are going outdoors? Dare I ask??


----------



## ama0722

They aren't completely hairless is what I found out. If you touch them when they aren't shaven it feels like hairy legs... I met one that wasn't shaved!


----------



## mckennasedona

> They aren't completely hairless is what I found out


Really? They get stubble and have to be shaved? Hmmm, I'm rethinking having one on my list. I can just see me telling DH he has to give the dog a morning shave when he does his own. That would go over well. The only Chinese Cresteds I've seen are at dog shows. I've never actually met anyone who has one.


----------



## Havtahava

mckennasedona said:


> What do they have to do to groom the skin other than perhaps some sun screen if they are going outdoors? Dare I ask??


 You probably don't want to know, but she was picking/popping pimples. (If you can't read it, highlight the text with your cursor.) I tried to look up info on skin care for Chinese Cresteds, but they don't have anything on their parent club page. On Wikipedia, it does say that they are subject to the needs of the same skin care as humans and they need to be washed & moisturized often, and are prone to acne. Here's an article written by a CC owner.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh, ick!! That's gross. They are now OFF my desired species list.


----------



## whitBmom

Another dog that I find stunning is the CB retriever. Gorgeous! Coton du Tulear is also a favourite for me too! Oh and the Old english Sheep dog. I so love shaggy dogs!!


----------



## juliav

At the San Mateo show, I saw a couple of Powder Puff Chinese Crested (the ones with hair) and they were really beautiful....not that I would have one.


----------



## Havtahava

I agree Julia - they are beautiful. Some of them are downright adorable. My daughter got to show one of the top Chinese Cresteds in our area a couple of times for a handler that had a show conflict (in the Toy Group too!) and thought she was so sweet.


----------



## CacheHavs

I am just now catching up on this thread 
I feel that I have been lucky enough to of handled many different breeds and I have gotten to know the different personalities too. Some of my personal favs are defiantly my Aussies & the Havanese and I love the whippets and the borzoi's too. Here are a few pictures.

These were four of our Aussies in order L/R Zina, Breezy (mom) Flame (dad) & Zara









These two are of our old girl Breezy and then Breezy and my youngest son Ryan winning in the "PeeWee" handling class when he was three years old
















And this is our other girl Jena who is also a daughter of Breezy
This is when she was only 4 weeks old And Jena now
















Here is a picture of my borzoi that my client and friend retired to me, her son is now the #1 borzoi in the country. Ch Sunburst Huntsman at Mechta # 1 AKC Stats 2007


----------



## whitBmom

Gorgesous Borzoi!! Nice 

How about the Japanese Chin? It looks cute


----------



## Cosmosmom

Gosh there are so many dogs that I like .. Before My HAvanese I had a german shorthair - He was given to my son but soon became my dog .. He was amazing - I would have never chosen that breed for myself but I was so happy to have him .
I did not repeat it because they are such high energy and also their size . When he was a senior it was hard for me to get him in the car .
I also had a cocker before they had all the breeding issues and he was a great one as well .
If they did not have the Havanese maybe I would have gotten a cocka poo.. Thank goodness for the Havanese


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Ok Kimberly, you had me laughing on that one....I DO remember that lady...and yes it was gross! But my Crested is going to have perfect skin~ (yup, just like my Havanese never get mats...! LOL)


----------



## ama0722

Heather- I like the aussies with blue merle coloring! Agility with the aussies would be really fun!!!

I have good friends with Borzoi and they remind me of cartoon characters. You really see what they were bred for when they lure course though!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

I have always, ALWAYS, wanted a German Shepherd. But they are too big and challenging to handle at my age , I think.


----------



## whitBmom

I found a picture, and I don't know but they appeal to me. Could be the coat


----------



## Havtahava

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ok Kimberly, you had me laughing on that one....I DO remember that lady...and yes it was gross! But my Crested is going to have perfect skin~ (yup, just like my Havanese never get mats...! LOL)


 Well, in _that_ case, I can't wait to meet your Crested! Ha ha!


----------



## Callalilly

Kimberly and Katie - thank you for the education on Chinese Cresteds uke: Seriously though I love this forum I learn so much! While looking up a picture of a Powder Puff Chinese Crested I stumbled upon a great site for images! Not just images of Dogs (although they have a great selection of those) they have all sorts of images!

Check it out...........

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/Ho...es/Dogs-and-Relatives/Domestic-Dog/index.html


----------



## Havtahava

Great pictures, Lisa. I love the Afghan and the Beagle. Of course, those two caught my eye right away. They're both on my list! 

And you're welcome! Want to know any other interesting or gross things about dogs? I'm sure we can find more trivia to entertain. :laugh:


----------



## good buddy

Before we decided on a Havanese, I was looking at the shih tzus, lhasa apsos, chinese cresteds, bichon Frises, yorkies and xoloitzcuintle. I was really serious about the Xolos (it's a Mexican Hairless) but my son and hubby were freaking out about a hairless dog LOL! I love the look of the hairless dogs. If I had a chinese crested I would love one with spots, but if I had a mexican hairless I love the dark colored skin. 

If we get to totally dream and stretch reality out of shape here then I would love a terrier or schnauzer breed! I love those tight curly coats with such snappy little haircuts! They are so frisky and agile and playful. But when reality creeps back into the picture they are also very prey driven and my parrots wouldn't stand a chance in the same house! I can't really honestly say I would be active enough to tire one out either! When I read the lost and found ads and see yet another Jack Russel has escaped and run away from home I'm not surprised! HOW can you even keep one of those in the yard long enough to potty?? They dig under, they jump over and then they run and run and run! :doh:


----------



## marjrc

Susan wrote: *"I can just see me telling DH he has to give the dog a morning shave when he does his own. That would go over well. "*

LOL Now THAT I'd love to see!! ound: :suspicious:

Heather, your Australian Sheps were gorgeous!! I love that breed too. Their individual colors are so attractive and they are so smart and quick. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## EK8s

I just came across this thread and my vote would have to be for the Bichon Frise. I had a beautiful female, Snuggles, for 13-1/2 years and she was just a wonderful addition to our family. She was very loving, but could also be aloof at times. She didn't shed and was truly hypo-allergenic...I never had sneezing problems with her. She was playful like a puppy up until about a year before she died. Her grooming was somewhat costly but she was well worth it. When she first became sick I decided to take her to a professional photographer and have her picture taken. Here are some that I love. She was definitely more like a baby to me than a dog and I still miss her daily even though she's been gone for 15 months.

























I have to admit that I am also loving my adorable Havanese, Maggi, more and more every day and hopefully we will bond like Snuggles and I did. She is absolutely precious and has been a blessing. If I can just get her out of the biting/nipping and potty training stages things will be great.

Eileen


----------



## amy-ciara

I also love Bearded Collies and Newfoundland-dogs (?). Bearded Collies are quite similar in caracter and personality like havs. They are clowns, they are friendly and agile.Newfoundland-dogs, are friendly, love children, have no problems with other dogs and look like a nice lovely teddybear.But they are definitely to big for our houshold without an own garden and I cannot handle them with my not intac right arm.
Röschen is in Love with Joshua and Elia.Show you some pics.


----------



## ama0722

I thought about Beardies for awhile too! I heard about their counter surfing and trust me, if Dora could jump that high....

When Isabelle was younger, she had a bichon friend in our neighborhood that she was actually friends with. He was very calm and mild in temperament and perfect for a friend for her!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes, I love the look & little I know of the personalities of the Beardies. The counter surfing is off-putting though. 

Martina, I love those pictures with Joshua and Elia. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Posh's Mom

For the past ten years I've been the proud mama of a beautiful, smart, loving, drive you bonkers as she herds the vacuum and broom, did I say smart?!, hard working, great with my kids Border Collie named Beauty.









She was truly a wonderful dog and companion to our gentle, huge, big pooping, arthritic, great with my children, lapdog, shedding hair like crazy, smelly, beautiful, kind, big baby Great Dane named Otto.









Last Winter Beauty was diagnosed with an acute liver disorder, which I contribute to her diet unfortunately, because Otto also tested high liver enzymes. I have since completely changed my ideas on dog food and buy NOTHING that is not made in the U.S.A., and stick with organics. Beauty died in our bed as we cried ourselves to sleep one night in May. Otto went through a terrible bought of depression and his body began to crumble away as he sunk into missing his Beauty girl. We made the difficult decision after watching him fall down, back legs give out, and lose control of his bowels daily, to put him down.

Otto was only six years old.

Because of a big dog's short life span I just can't handle bringing another one into our family. Also, it is extremely difficult to take them with you everywhere, which I love doing with my dogs. Take everything you know about dogs and multiply it by 100 with a dane and you pretty much have what it's like living with one.

Otto was amazing, Beauty "a once in a lifetime" dog. Honestly, I never thought I'd be sooo happy with my little lap dog. I am in Havanese heaven and plan on sticking there!

Researching dogs based on what I was looking for in family pet, the Havs always topped the list but a Border Terrier was a close second. They look a bit like Benji, but more "British."


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Well, I guess our favorite breeds (other than Havanese) are the ones we have/had:

Golden Retriever
German Shepherd Dog
Rhodesian Ridgeback

My DH would vote for: Border Collie & Portuguese Water Dog.

The only problem with Goldens is that they are prone to premature death these days thanks to high incidents of cancer in the breed.

Here is my beloved Vinnie - who died of lymphoma two months before his 5th birthday last year. The smaller photo was taken at Christmas 2006, just 3-1/2 months before we lost him. He was in the midst of his chemo treatments and in remission in that picture. He was, in my opinion, the ultimate golden in temperament and character. I still miss him dearly.

Wanda


----------



## Leslie

Posh's Mom~ I'm so sorry for your losses. :hug:


----------



## janelle

*JANELLE*

We have three Shiba Inu's. A red, red sesame and black and tan. You have to have alot of patience for this breed. They are very smart but independent. They require a fenced in area or have to be on a leash. One of the shibas did get out and chased the deer in our yard to the next neighborhood. I was afraid we would never get him back. It took a while for the shiba's to adjust to Felipe, our havanese. Felipe is so quick he out maneuvers our youngest shiba. It really surprised Kobi when he did this.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the Forum, Janelle! So, do you have any pix you can post of your furbabies??? :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Posh's mom, your story breaks my heart. I'm crying right along with you for your loss. It's so hard to let go of our four legged friends, but to have to do it before their time is devastating. My last was a group of four and when the last one died I promised myself I'd never go through that again. Far too painful. I determined the joy of the early years couldn't compensate for the pain of the end. Problem was, there was a big gaping hole in my life where my not so little loves had resided. To this day I could cry buckets of tears for them all, but especially my Christopher, the gentle giant. Looking into his eyes was like looking at God. 

Having no resolve when it comes to furry friends, I'm owned now by a havanese, who is a sweet angel most of the time and a clown the rest.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks Leslie & Geri for the kind words. Having Posh lick the tears from all of our faces when we put Otto down sure was a comfort.

She seems to have "found us" just when our family needed her. She was born on the day our border collie Beauty died, and the breeder was keeping her for herself, we got her just three months ago.

She is just the sweetest dog ever. 

I am currently babysitting my mom's mutant sheltie (she's HUGE we're trying to figure out what she is mixed with...) and she's smart, sweet, and DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! I do love her, but she has all these silly quirks-she "claps" her mouth when she wants you to play with her, won't leave Posh alone most of the time, when you sneeze she "rescues' you by jumping on your back, barks at the blender and vacuum, and sheds all over.

My mom is in Nicaragua hanging out in a make-shift clinic for two weeks. Even with all of her crazy quirks I do love Lady (the sheltie) after we put Otto down I went to visit my Mom. I sat down on her couch and Lady came over to greet me. I said sadly, "Hi Lady." She instantly jumped up into my lap and put her head on my shoulder to comfort me, like she knew. She's a bit of a stand off-ish dog, so this was an amazing moment.


----------



## pjewel

Posh's Mom said:


> Thanks Leslie & Geri for the kind words. Having Posh lick the tears from all of our faces when we put Otto down sure was a comfort.
> 
> She seems to have "found us" just when our family needed her. She was born on the day our border collie Beauty died, and the breeder was keeping her for herself, we got her just three months ago.
> 
> She is just the sweetest dog ever.
> 
> I am currently babysitting my mom's mutant sheltie (she's HUGE we're trying to figure out what she is mixed with...) and she's smart, sweet, and DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! *I do love her, but she has all these silly quirks-she "claps" her mouth when she wants you to play with her, won't leave Posh alone most of the time, when you sneeze she "rescues' you by jumping on your back, barks at the blender and vacuum, and sheds all over*.
> 
> My mom is in Nicaragua hanging out in a make-shift clinic for two weeks. Even with all of her crazy quirks I do love Lady (the sheltie) after we put Otto down I went to visit my Mom. I sat down on her couch and Lady came over to greet me. I said sadly, "Hi Lady." She instantly jumped up into my lap and put her head on my shoulder to comfort me, like she knew. She's a bit of a stand off-ish dog, so this was an amazing moment.


ound:ound:

Your Posh is such a beauty. I don't remember if you mentioned it before, but do you mind telling me where you got her from.


----------



## Posh's Mom

pjewel said:


> ound:ound:
> 
> Your Posh is such a beauty. I don't remember if you mentioned it before, but do you mind telling me where you got her from.


I don't mind at all bragging about Posh's breeder. Posh is from a wonderful breeder Char Renslow of Picosa Havanese, she is from the Minneapolis/St. Paul area in good old, so darn cold at the moment, Minnesota.

I, of course, think she is stunning, although I know I'm a bit biased! :biggrin1:

Her mom is a chocolate parti named Picosa's Simply Irresistable "Godiva" and her daddy is a black Havanese named Jefe's Reason to Rumba "Rico." I love the creativity that these breeders have with naming their show dogs. Posh, the would be show dog now spayed was donned Picosa's Posh Panache, which she has plenty of!

I also have to add some pics to this thread of my "neices" although these breeds have never been on my list for dogs I would own, they are so wonderful and if anything happened to my sister in-laws I would take their fur babies in an instant!









Lucy Lu the lovely cavalier








My brother is a fighter pilot...this is Jessie the Future F-16 Yorkie


----------



## suzyfrtz

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> .
> 
> The only problem with Goldens is that they are prone to premature death these days thanks to high incidents of cancer in the breed.
> 
> Here is my beloved Vinnie - who died of lymphoma two months before his 5th birthday last year. The smaller photo was taken at Christmas 2006, just 3-1/2 months before we lost him. He was in the midst of his chemo treatments and in remission in that picture. He was, in my opinion, the ultimate golden in temperament and character. I still miss him dearly.
> 
> Wanda


Wanda, First of all, I'm so terribly sorry for your loss of Vinnie. Re your statement "Goldens are subject to premature death these days...."
We lost our Beau, a beautiful GR last spring at 6 years of age. Initially he was diagnosed with dysplasia; however, that was a false diagnosis as he went down hill rapidly; within four months his hind quarters could no longer support him. Vets looked at him and shook their heads, but no one ever suggested cancer. Now you have me wondering.

So sad. 

I am very paranoid about Cazzie's health now.

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz

Beau. when he was feeling low. He had been such a happy dog!


----------



## marjrc

Martina, those are lovely dogs! I know a Cdn. Hav breeder who was in the Bearded Collie breeding/showing world for 20+ years. She now has one and this girl is very much in love with the Havanese in the family. The dogs in your photos are beautiful! 

Amy, what a sad, moving story. I'm sorry you had to go through all that. Posh does sound like she enetered your life for all the right reasons. I remember your story and am moved by it. Give Posh an extra cuddle for me! 
Your 'nieces' are adorable!

Wanda, and all of you others who have had to put sick dogs to sleep, or have lost them due to accidents or illness, my hat is off to you. I have not had to make that very difficult decision and just thinking about it makes me upset. Here's hoping all our beloved furbabies live long, healthy lives.


----------



## whitBmom

Amy I am so sorry for your loss - such sad times. :hug: i also agree, that Posh has come into your life for a reason. And Posh is a cutie too 

I know what its like to live through the loss of a beloved companion. It took me many years, but I can honestly say, looking back, i have so many memories that warm my heart and make me smile. Our pets are such blessings.

Please give Posh a really nice belly rub for me.


----------



## pjewel

Posh's Mom said:


> I don't mind at all bragging about Posh's breeder. Posh is from a wonderful breeder Char Renslow of Picosa Havanese, she is from the Minneapolis/St. Paul area in good old, so darn cold at the moment, Minnesota.
> 
> I, of course, think she is stunning, although I know I'm a bit biased! :biggrin1:
> 
> Her mom is a chocolate parti named Picosa's Simply Irresistable "Godiva" and her daddy is a black Havanese named Jefe's Reason to Rumba "Rico." I love the creativity that these breeders have with naming their show dogs. Posh, the would be show dog now spayed was donned Picosa's Posh Panache, which she has plenty of!
> 
> I also have to add some pics to this thread of my "neices" although these breeds have never been on my list for dogs I would own, they are so wonderful and if anything happened to my sister in-laws I would take their fur babies in an instant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Lu the lovely cavalier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother is a fighter pilot...this is Jessie the Future F-16 Yorkie


OMG, every one of them looks like a movie star. Of course it helps that the photos are magnificent. What kind of camera are you using? Cuties, all.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yeah my camera makes the pics look really nice. The perks of being in the photography biz...I'd actually like to expand my business and get into puppy photo journalism. I think it would be nice to offer dog owners something different than the professional portrait shots.

What does everyone think about this?

I would offer on location (home, dog park, etc..) hourly sessions and shoot a couple hundred images and edit about fifty or so.

I use several pro Canon digital cameras.


----------



## ama0722

It is big business already in LA. There is a guy who does beach photography of dogs.

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

Posh's Mom said:


> Yeah my camera makes the pics look really nice. The perks of being in the photography biz...I'd actually like to expand my business and get into puppy photo journalism. I think it would be nice to offer dog owners something different than the professional portrait shots.
> 
> What does everyone think about this?
> 
> I would offer on location (home, dog park, etc..) hourly sessions and shoot a couple hundred images and edit about fifty or so.
> 
> I use several pro Canon digital cameras.


I think it's a great idea and I think you'd have a lot of takers.


----------



## trueblue

My best dog ever was a golden retriever. Cayenne was the smartest, most lovable, most intuitive dog...he passed away at 11 years old, and is still missed. As much as I love the breed, though, I could never bring myself to get another one because I know that no other would compare to him. He loved people and other animals. Here he is with one of our rescue kitties:









After he passed away, I got Piment, our Standard Poodle. He is a very smart dog, but a bit aloof. He does remind me of Cayenne as he likes to retrieve, and will wear himself out fetching. I'd definitely recommend a Standard Poodle to anyone who wants a smart, easy to train, non-shedding breed. Here he is on his birthday last year.









My husband still wanted a "sporting" type dog, so then we got Bentley....who has been a real challenge. He's sweet as can be, but ain't the sharpest tool in the shed, know what I mean? Plus, the shedding...Oy! Here is Bentley as a wee pup:









Then I wanted a small dog...so along came Sushi...and my daughter wanted a "girl" dog, and I figured you can't have Sushi without Sake, so we got the shih-tzus. They are fun little dogs...and totally opposite. Sushi is EXTREMELY laid back, and Sake never stops running. Here's Sushi with my kids, and Sake the day we brought her home.

















The next one I have will be my little girl Hav! I think her name may be "Winter".


----------



## Leslie

Kim~ All of your babies, 2 and 4 legged, are adorable! Thanks for posting the pix!

BTW~ I love the name "Winter" for your new baby girl


----------



## glomor

*My first breed*

This is my first post, and here is my first breed for the last 25 years. It is the bouvier des flandres. I am looking at getting a havanese soon, and thought this forum would be a good source of information.

Gloria in sub-zero Illinois


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: to the Forum, Gloria! What great looking dogs you have (had?) I gotta tell ya, there won't be any disappointment if you get a hav. They're absolutely the best!


----------



## lolabellblue

I'm 9 months into Hav ownership and think I could become a multiple hav owner very easily...I am just in love! We also have a sheltie, border collie mix that needs LOTS of exercise and is very stubborn but so loving at the same time. 

I have also owned schnauzers which I love. 

In my dreams (if it weren't for cleaning, poop patrol and city ordinance) I would love to own a corgi, german shepard, huskie, schnauzer and a golden retriever.

Mutts are wonderful too but I love love love my Hav!


----------



## jillnors2

My havanese Emily and my sister's Champion OES, they are a funny pair

Now to figure this out....


----------



## Havtahava

Gloria, welcome to the board. Your Bouvier is beautiful! It looks like she (he?) is also very versatile!

Jillnors, I hope you can figure out the picture. I love seeing the contrast in size between those two breeds. 

Kim, I read the topic from the bottom up, and thought you posted that last picture as your future Hav. I kept looking at it and looking and saying to myself, "There is no way that is a Hav" LOL! I'm glad I scrolled up. Doh!


----------



## jillnors2

Kimberly-I figured it out!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Kim- You have a gorgeous fur family and human family! I love the coloring of your shih tzu- is that considered brindle like in Havanese? I am a dog addict too. I have really loved this thread.

Gloria, when I was a child, my grandmother took in a Bouvier puppy. She had a small parcel of land and her friend divorced and had to rehome Cuddles. He was tiny but kept growing and growing. My grandmother even got him some ducks and boy did he have a natural herding ability. But the best thing is all the horrible things as kids we did this to do, he had such a great attitude. My grandmother has a picture of me and my cousin who attached a sled to Cuddles and he pulled us up and down the block. I can still remember doing all those things with him and we let him roam around the neighborhood. He was truly a gentle giant! Needless to say, Cuddles wasn't the best house dog but we all loved him!

Jill- talk about a mini me!


----------



## Posh's Mom

oh i how i do love old english sheepdogs...

i was so trying to talk my husband into rescuing a deaf oed puppy from a shelter, this was before we got our dane.

i still like the idea of rescuing someday....i love any dog that looks a bit "unique," like the chinese crested (which my husband thinks i'm crazy). i won't push my luck right now, as he is so smitten with Posh and it took him quite a while to warm up to the idea of getting a new dog after our border collie went to the Rainbow Bridge. i totally maxed him out on dogs with my gentle giant.

we'll see if i can change his mind in a couple of years. i like tibetan terriers too...hell, if it weren't for my dh i'd be "the crazy dog lady."


----------



## jillnors2

I love the looks of Tibetan Terriers also, but my vet (who I trust) does not like the breed.....go figure..and I heard they're hard to train (stubborn) and I'm an agility lady


----------



## marjrc

Welcome new members!! I love the family photos and ALL those dogs. *"Kim, admitted doggie addict " * Yeah..... no kidding! lol

The OED is just a larger version of our Hav, isn't he? lol LOVE the Bouvier des Flandres. There is a customer at the store I work at, who comes in with hers, named Charlie. He is a complete teddy bear!

How I love to see pictures of all kinds of dogs. It's great to know more about everyone's preferences and experiences.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

suzyfrtz said:


> ...We lost our Beau, a beautiful GR last spring at 6 years of age. Initially he was diagnosed with dysplasia; however, that was a false diagnosis as he went down hill rapidly; within four months his hind quarters could no longer support him. Vets looked at him and shook their heads, but no one ever suggested cancer. Now you have me wondering.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> I am very paranoid about Cazzie's health now.
> 
> Suzy


Suzy,

Vinnie's symptoms presented suddenly one day. I got home from a one-day workshop and he was limping. I found a lump near his groin and thought he had injured himself somehow. Turns out it was a swollen lymph node. Further inspection found one in his neck that was swollen, too. The confirming diagnosis came one month after the first lump showed up. Vinnie lost his battle six months later, and that was despite aggressive chemo treatments.

I'm very sorry you lost your handsome Beau. He really was gorgeous. If you're worried about Cazzie, check her lymph nodes and body on a regular basis. If you find swollen glands or a suspicious, fixed lump, then a vet check is in order.

While I was spending hours in the lobby at the Vet Cancer Clinic, I read an article that said goldens have become the number one breed with cancer. 7 out of 10 goldens will have some form of it. This breaks my heart beyond belief. We still have five golden foster dogs and I find myself looking at them wondering...which one next?

I still love goldens, but I'm nowhere near ready for one to take Vinnie's place. Pepper is perfect for me right now. He looks nothing like Vinnie, has all the humor and less than half the size, and his own unique style to help the hurt away. He has been a true blessing in my life. Thank God for the Havanese breed!

After watching Westminster, I have a couple more breeds to add to my list:

PBGV (that is one cute breed!)
Standard Poodle (gorgeous AND smart!)

Wanda


----------



## irnfit

I love PBGV too. They are really cute.


----------



## suzyfrtz

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Suzy,
> 
> Vinnie's symptoms presented suddenly one day. I found a lump near his groin and thought he had injured himself somehow. Turns out it was a swollen lymph node. Further inspection found one in his neck that was swollen, too. The confirming diagnosis came one month after the first lump showed up. Vinnie lost his battle six months later, and that was despite aggressive chemo treatments.
> 
> Wanda


Wanda, 
I'm so glad you gave me this information about your dear Vinnie. Last January (07) we found a large lump on Beau's neck. We were in Florida and at the time we thought it was an insect bite, maybe a spider bite. Then it went away and the vets we brought him to didn't think anything about it - they focused on the so-called dysplasia. He went to two different vets in Florida and then home to our family vet in Michigan. Our family vet said "Not dysplasia." But by that time, he was in too bad a shape to try any further tests or treatment. Anyway, I take comfort that he was always Much-Loved and his final days were as comfortable as we could make them. 
Thanks for writing,
Suzy


----------



## juliav

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> After watching Westminster, I have a couple more breeds to add to my list:
> 
> PBGV (that is one cute breed!)
> Standard Poodle (gorgeous AND smart!)
> 
> Wanda


My friend has a PBGV and he is absolutely adorable, funny, and very very vocal!!!
Standards are amazing (yes, I am very partial), but the one at the Westminster was an absolutely incredible, gorgeous girl with the best smile I have ever seen. She would have made an awesome Best in Show. I also really liked Vicky the toy poodle. She was just a perfect tiny version of the Standard, except she didn't quite have the personality. (jmo)


----------



## Perugina

Ag316 said:


> Hi! We're new here, but we have a 1 1/2 year old havanese named Bella and 2 bearded collies, Julius and Willow. Beardies are also great! We've had beardies throughout our lives we totally are in love with our havanese now and hope to always have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this works
> -Lily


I love Beardies! If I had my way, I'd have a TT, PON, and a Beardie to go with my Havanese. Why am I attracted to high maintenance coats...?:doh:


----------



## EMarie

Other than my Hav's, I have had a German Shepherd who was the best ever... (still can't get another one)
Currently: 3 hav's, 1 Norwegian Elkhound ( I love this breed!! ) and Am. Pitt Bull (my great protector!)

Other breed I would like: Mini Poodle, CC hairy hairless, PVGV, Akita....o the list gets longer every dog show we go to...


----------



## Sheri

I love the Beardies, too! They were in my sites before I learned about Havanese, and the size suits me better with the Havs and I wouldn't trade for anything now. But, goodness, those Beardies are wonderful!


----------



## karlabythec

I have 2 German Shepherds...and will always have one in my life. I love their loyalty. I can't imagine not having one...although, they do shed...but it is worth living with.


----------



## Paradise Havs

Before I switched to Havs, we had English Cocker Spaniels. I love the breed and decided to switch because my Gracie was getting older and with my back problems, it was hard to pick up a 35 lb. dog to lift her on and off the bed and in and out of the car. I think that they are the perfect family dog (!) but more "doggish" than Havs- love to be outside sniffing the world, chasing squirrels and snapping up any dropped morsel of food. But also sweet and adoring. I strongly considered Cavaliers when I decided to switch breeds, but they tend to be short lived, with heart issues. So Havanese it was and never regretted it!


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ok Kimberly, you had me laughing on that one....I DO remember that lady...and yes it was gross! But my Crested is going to have perfect skin~ (yup, just like my Havanese never get mats...! LOL)


This is a fun thread to read through.
They require more skin care than a model does. :biggrin1: I think they're adorable though. 
Why can't a bulldog breed naturally? I hadn't heard that one before.
Shelties are beautiful and have great personalities. Some doxies are too cute. An afghan hound is poetry in motion to watch, but by far, my other choice is a standard poodle.
This is the other love of my life who thinks she is the Mother of all tiny animals.


----------



## JASHavanese

Posh's Mom said:


> ...I'd actually like to expand my business and get into puppy photo journalism. I think it would be nice to offer dog owners something different than the professional portrait shots.
> 
> What does everyone think about this?
> 
> .


Amy, you'd be great at it. Follow your dreams and you can't go wrong 
I'm reading this thread backwards and forwards trying to see all of the posts. Some really touch the heart and bring tears. What would we do without our dogs? Life sure wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a neat thread. I read through them and so amused and amazed. Before deciding on the Hav, we were considering a papillon or a maltese. When we finally decided on the Hav (and couldn't be happier with our decision)I thought my next would be a maltese. Haven't ruled it out but I love, love, love my Hav so it will more than likely be another. I love my friend's german shephard, I love my daughter's dobie and love my daughter's mutt (looks like collie and ???? and such a sweetie).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How about the expanding dog...*

A havanese, a tibetan terrier, a bearded collie, and an Old English Sheep dog. 
We all know havanese well...so how about these:


----------



## Miss Paige

What a fun Thread-before I found the Havanese I had a Spitz growing up-hard to handle but a cool dog-lots of "mutts". A German Shepherd that was my DH heart dog and my daughter's great protector and the final one was a Wolf Hybrid (that is a whole other story).

I would love to have a large farm with tons of room and then I would own:
Weimaraner,
Irish Wolfhound, 
PBGV,
Newfounland (which I was looking real hard at before I got Paige) 
Dandie Dinmont Terrier,
Tibetan Terrier
And I am sure after watching Westminster & Crufts I will have a bigger list

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie who are all the loves of my life.


----------



## Sarah

Well, I would have to say Yorkie is my number one breed... then Havanese would be second... and my third would be a Dobie. I have always wanted one. 

They give the OH SHI* factor. Love that. I want people to see me with the dog, and walk the other way knowing my dog will kick yo boota! lol 

Plus, they are reallllly pretty and very cute. Every time I see one they always come up and start licking me. Very cool breed.


----------



## juliav

JASHavanese said:


> by far, my other choice is a standard poodle.This is the other love of my life who thinks she is the Mother of all tiny animals.


My poodles wanted me to tell you that your standard is just drop dead gorgeous. They also wanted me to share their current pictures.


----------



## moxie

We would choose Golden Retriever again and again if lifestyle agreed, but not so because they do not tuck under an airplane seat like Mr. Moxie does! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## moxie

This IS a fun thread....feels like cheatin' on our beloved breed!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and how does little Moxie do on those plane trips?*

She looks so shiny and pretty...does she sleep on those plane trips?


----------



## marb42

My favorite breed is Havanese, of course, and I'd like to have 10. I also like the Tibetian Terriers, Labradoodles, and ****-zu. If the kids and I didn't have allergies, I'd love a beagle, german shepherd, lab (any color), or bearded collie. 
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom

If I could add to my doggie family with another breed it would have to be something that doesn't shed as there really is no turning back now that I've lived with a Havanese.

I have thought that if for some reason my husband was abducted by aliens, I would definitely have to have a bigger dog around the house again (many of you know I used to have a great dane). So, I've already done some research and I have found the perfect big dog! A Bergamasco! They have "wool" instead of fur. Their personalities sound really cool. They have a tight connection with children in particular, are kind to other animals and people, but make great guard dogs because of their intuitive senses when a "bad guy" intends you harm. The intuition of these dogs is exceptional, or so I've read. So, on "paper" these guys are it for me.

Here are some pictures, you can see they are just as varied as our havs!:\


----------



## Miss Paige

Amy:

That is one really cool dog-where did you find out about them? Would love to read about them.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Posh's Mom

I stumbled upon info via internet while searching for hypoallergenic breeds. My son is terribly allergic, but love loves loves dogs, including big dogs. He doesn't share my adoration for standard poodles or Irish water spaniels, but he did like the look of the Bergamasco, and after reading more about them, I think their personality traits sound really cool. They are really rare here, as there seems to be only a handful of breeders, located on the East coast that are registered with the Bergamasco Club of America. 

I'd love to at least meet one someday. When they are that marbeled color they remind me of Pumperknickel Rye bread.

You should see how cute they are as puppies. Oh goodness...


----------



## trueblue

Amy, I never heard of that breed, but checked out the club website...they sound pretty amazing. I wonder how a dog with that kind of coat would fare in South Louisiana heat...they'd probably be pretty miserable.


----------



## mckennasedona

My very first dog ever was a miniature Dachshund. He was the best dog for a family with three little girls oddly enough. He was so very patient every time we put our doll clothes on him or made him paper crowns to wear or took him for rides in our bicycle baskets. 
After him, all of our dogs were mutts but they tended to be of the cockapoo or terrier mix variety. Always smaller sized dogs. 
We inherited a rescue Silky Terrier and was he ever a character. 
Now, of course, we're a household of Havs and a Sheltie. 
I have loved them all, every single one, over the years. As much as I love my Havs, I can't say I'd never have another breed or a mutt because, at some point, someone might just need love and care despite what they look like and I'll volunteer.


----------



## Milo's Mom

A year ago our fourteen year old wheaten terrier, Graham, died. He was a wonderful, beautuiful dog - also hypoallergenic. Before Graham we had two shelties, they had wonderful, sweet personalities and were very, very smart. Now we're totally in love with Milo, he is a combination of all the wonderful traits of our previous dogs!


----------



## marjrc

Amy, that first picture you have of the Bergamasco was from the show I went to in 06! I saw those dogs, but I think that photo is actually from the Laval (just north of Mtl., and where I live) show because I recognize the row of windows behind them. I touched one and it was soft, but also a bit wiry. Very interesting to look at! Love that last one, with the head tilt...... SO like the Hav!

Jan and Julia, your Standards are gorgeous!!


----------



## ama0722

A good friend of mine is looking to get a Pyrenean Shepherd. They were just recognized by the AKC this month. I want one!!! I think I am required to lose 50lbs and be able to handle more than decaf to own one though!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Marj that is sooo cool. I would love to meet one someday. I'm wondering if they feel sort of like an Irish Wolfhound, they too are soft but wirey.

Joyce I think Wheaten Terriers are lovely. I was inches close to adding one to the family via rescue, but I knew my husband would divorce me if I brought home another dog! I was thinking what a lovely agility partner he would have been for me.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda those dogs are amazing! Such enthusiasm.


----------



## trueblue

A couple of my best friends are getting a Wheaten at the end of this month...can't wait to play with a new puppy!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Wheatens are wonderful dogs! My groomer called Graham (our wheaten) a loveable golden in terrier clothes. He could be a stubborn guy as most terriers can be - obedience training was a must.


----------



## Missy

Amy, I love the looks of those Bergamasco. I will have to look for them. Would love to meet one in person. But I love Havs... lately I have been very attracted to the regalness of greyhounds... but unfortunately allergies would keep me from ever getting one.


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> A good friend of mine is looking to get a Pyrenean Shepherd. They were just recognized by the AKC this month. I want one!!! I think I am required to lose 50lbs and be able to handle more than decaf to own one though!
> 
> YouTube - Tricks show


Amanda, you just want one that is trained like that already!!!! LOL Very cool show!!!


----------

